# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Data Model Duplication

## NewYears1978

So I am new to Pivot Tables, Data Model, etc.

I have a huge dashboard I created, and am quite proud of it. This question is more for learning and to make sure I am not bogging down my document.

I have several sheets with diff pivot tables and charts etc. Several times when I needed a new table layout I would go to my source data and insert a pivot table, adding to data model every time. 
So in other words 4 or 5 times I probably Inserted a Pivot based on the same data, adding to data model.

Question is, is this duplicated in the data model several times now? Does it overwrite itself? How can I clean this up (assuming the way I did things was messy)

Or, does the data model just basically update based on the table of data every time I insert a pivot table does it just update the existing data model?

Hope this made sense.

----------

